# iBook qui ne sallume plus



## Chaoscontrol (3 Janvier 2012)

Bon soir ou bonjours tous mon iBook g3 500mhz après démontage remontage puis rallumage a commencez a ne plus démarrer : le son de démarrage grésillait et la Led pour la veille c'est allumer avec 3 flash et a fais 3 bip long. Au début j'ai commencé par enlever la ram pui tout vérifié changer la pâte thermique en enfait cheque je voulais était le transformer en Mac de bureau en retournant l'écran ( ça parait barbare ^^ mais c'était cool a la fin ) voila donc merci a tout ceux qui peuvent m'aider   
iBook g3 500mhz 192mb de ram


----------



## sined_marlouf (3 Janvier 2012)

J'ai pas compris le coup de l'écran retourné pour en faire un mac de bureau... à moins que tu travaille les pieds en l'air ?

Mais bon courage en tous cas  si tu veux je peux de prêter une hache canadienne pour les finitions...


----------



## Chaoscontrol (3 Janvier 2012)

Enfaite sa maurais permis de faire comme quand lecran est plié mais je peux voir l'écran et ça prend moins de place mais j'ai vu sur un forum americainun problème de contact entre le slot pour la ram et la barrette a nettoyer avec un effacer a encre ! Beaucoup de personne disais que ça marchais jespere que moi ça marchera ! Sinon tu as des astuces pour les macs ou voila car j'ai du mal sur Mac et ça marche pas trop bien chez moi entre la carte airport qui ne veux pas se connecter a internet et le reste ... Merci a toi


----------



## sined_marlouf (3 Janvier 2012)

D'accord ça y est je comprds : tu as transformé ton iBook en iMac... 'fallait oser chapeau.

Sinon j'ai pas tellement de compétences à mettre à ton service, tu me semble bien plus créatif et bricoleur que moi, mais je me renseigne actuellement pour réparer mon iBook G4 qui présente des signes de fatigue avancée...

J'ai trouvé ces deux liens qui pourront peut-être t'être utiles à toi aussi :

http://ibook-g4-reparation.e-monsite.com/

http://www.powerbook-fr.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9837

Pour la carte airport, je suppose que ta box est en fonction wifi activée, et que tu as paramétré le panneau de configuration en conséquence ? Si ton ordi détecte un signal wifi, le petit éventail dans la barre des menus se noircit de plusieurs traits en fonction de la puissance du signal. S'il est tout vide, c'est que ta box n'émet pas de signal wifi et donc que le début de la solution vient de là...

Voilà je t'envoie vite fait le message à cause de la tempête qui fait des coupures...

EDIT : mais le mieux si tu as transformé ton portable en ordi de bureau c'est de le connecter à ta box via un câble Ethernet 10/100 base T (si je me souviens bien, ou un truc comme ça) qui te fournira un débit supérieur avec un peu moins d'ondes électromagnétiques...


----------



## Chaoscontrol (3 Janvier 2012)

Ilne prend même plus la peine de s'allumer et ma batterie est a plat et j'ai essayer sur secteur ça ne marche pas non plus. Donc je reste bloquer la dessus    Oui en effet j'ai voulut le transformer en iMac et j'ai vu aussi que ressouder le connecteur de la carte mere pour lalimentation pourait résoudre ce problème mais je reste bloque malgré mes nombreuse recherche je pense a le jeter ou a carrément le detruire


----------

